

TSA cannot get PDF redaction right. - muriithi
http://cryptome.org/0001/tsa-ssi-02.htm

======
jrockway
They should demand that airplanes flying to the US be painted entirely black.
That way the terrorists won't be able to see them and blow them up.

~~~
oconnore
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paint_thinner>

Foiled again!

------
muriithi
One month ago; <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=980465>

~~~
ComputerGuru
Actually, I think it's just déjà vu plus the TSA never learns: The date on
this is December 31!

~~~
jackowayed
yeah, it's a different document.

------
bioweek
What is the right way to do PDF redaction?

~~~
ams6110
I suppose one way would be to use an older "portable document" format (aka
plain-text) and replace the sensitive text with strings of "x" characters.

